# My OverHeating Sony Vaio CS



## livyx (Feb 24, 2009)

OK heres what happened... 

First time it happened it shut down by itself.. so i figured it was overheating.. then i cleaned the fan. After that the incidents of overheating lowerd.. but there is still overheating.. So I wanted to be gone.. so I saw in the net to replace the old Thermal Compound with a new one.. so I was able to buy a Zalman Thermal Grease (cant find an arctic silver) followed the instructions and then my main problem occured..

Rather than lowering the frequency of incidents it increased it.. so I dont know what to do anymore.. I tred re-applying it.. but there is still no effect.. Please Help me!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

First do you know how high the temps get before it shuts down? If not, use SpeedFan or NHC or any program that tells you your system's temperature. Observe how high it gets before it turns off. Post back what you find out...


----------



## livyx (Feb 24, 2009)

in fact I do... well.. I've been seeing some 60? well just say i have seen the temp go 59 degrees and i havent seen it go above that so I gotta say it goes down by 60...

Oh and it only goes down every time I do a very Cpu Heavy instruction... games for instance, but normal apps like word and the sort doesnt seem to trigger it


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Does it reach like 90C or over? If not may be it is not overheating. I believe you already cleaned the insides (vents/fan/heatsink) when you replaced the thermal compound.

Test your RAM with Memtest86+ just to rule it out. Also run a hard drive diagnostic. Use your HDD brand's diagnostic tool (see HDD Diags link on my sig). Post back what you find out.


----------



## janyip (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello All! 
TriggerFinger, I have the same problem as livyx. My Vaio VGN-CS290 would shutdown by itself (does not shutdown properly, it just turns off as if the power has been cut) when temp reaches around 60. I am using CoreTemp and have enabled auto log. I did run Memtest and hdd diags using Vaio Care. No problems detected there. I really think that this is a overheat problem. This thing is still under warranty but I'm not in the U.S. so I'm out of luck. Any help you can give will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## favaio (Jan 2, 2011)

So you all know.. your precious VAIO'S models CS1/CS2/CS3 they have a known issue from sony due to the defective FAN's, and it was given a warranty extension for this models of 2 years EXTRA

So, no.. NO Bios update will fix this. Your notebook will have to go to the repair centre.

How to fix this:
- go to www.vaio-link.com and search your country , look for the phone number
- call the helpdesk and say that you're having a problem with the fan, they will know your model rite away and will advise you that this has a 2 year EXTRA warranty.

And that's it..
No need to welcome


----------

